# Presidential lies



## solidassears (May 21, 2017)

No one comes even close to Obama:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg9m1F8B2_c

Tying piece of shit.


----------



## heckler7 (May 21, 2017)

lolz, what? Obama never lied he was a saint, unless he was secretly a republican all along


----------



## solidassears (May 21, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, what? Obama never lied he was a saint, unless he was secretly a republican all along




Here's a few more:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc72edn6lI0

Priceless


----------



## kettlebellbuddy (May 21, 2017)

I always wanted to sniff one of his farts so I could acquire some of his holiness. Lol he's the biggest puto

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 21, 2017)

*Why does Obama lie so much?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Clj25QYZA


----------



## charley (May 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/mB-W1xJL4b0


----------



## charley (May 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/2gKVl9qVlPM


----------



## charley (May 22, 2017)

https://youtu.be/jxspFgHWX_E


----------



## charley (May 22, 2017)

.....there's hundreds of 'clips' of trump lying !!!

https://youtu.be/lg9Tu79F4qE


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2017)

All politicians lie.


----------



## solidassears (May 22, 2017)

Prince said:


> All politicians lie.



True. But only Democrat politicians are allowed a pass on all their lies.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2017)

solidassears said:


> True. But only Democrat politicians are allowed a pass on all their lies.



After what I witnessed this past election the Dems are far more corrupt than Repubs, it was pretty disgusting to watch.


----------

